# Prince Hall MW Grand Masters



## Blake Bowden (Jan 6, 2009)

How many terms can Prince Hall Grand Masters serve? There's only been 21 MW Grand Masters since 1875. I apologize for my lack of knowledge on the subject


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 6, 2009)

Bets me, good question? Lets found out.


----------



## js4253 (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe it is a Life appointment.


----------



## Squire Bentley (Jan 16, 2009)

As many years as they desire and are elected by a Grand Lodge Session vote.

Incidently I think a one year only term for Grand Master is harmful to the Craft.

 In the Mainstream Grand Lodge of Massachusetts the Grand Master serves three years.


----------



## DDGMThomas (Oct 11, 2009)

Grand Masters here in Texas(PHA) can serve as long as the craft elects them to the position. Each Jurisdiction is different in (PHA). In Washington DC they only have a 2 year term as GM.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 12, 2009)

DDGMThomas, Very good to have you on the Forums. Tom, told me he sent you an invite (We met at a BBQ at Echo Park).


----------

